# Gaming PC ~1400 €



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Hiho!

Ich will mir nen neuen Rechner zulegen und hab mir auf Hardwareversand.de mal was zusammengestellt. Nun wollte ich euch fragen, was ihr daran ändern würdet und wie ihr das System (auch in Bezug auf den recht hohen Preis) einschätzt?

Motherboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX
GPU: 2 mal hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express im SLI-Verbund
CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600K Tray, LGA1155
RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W
CPU-Lüfter: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet
Festplatten: 1: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - A-DATA S510 120GB SATA 6Gb/s 6,4cm (2,5")
                 2: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil

Der Gesamtpreis liegt bei ca 1400 Euro.

Bin für jeden hilfreichen Beitrag und Tipp dankbar 

Grüße!


----------



## dj*viper (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

eine 2500k reicht völlig. was willst du mit dem pc machen?
als SSD würd ich ne crucial m4 empfehlen. ist momentan die beste SSD auf dem markt 
16GB RAM? wirklich? wofür? 8GB reichen vollkommen. es sei denn, du willst rendern oder ähnliches.
vom sli würde ich abraten. dann nimm lieber eine gtx570. auf welcher auflösung wilslt du zocken?
reicht doch sonst eine 560TI.
der rest ist ok


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Hey,

und willkommen im Forum.

In welcher Auflösung zockst den? Willst du Übertakten?

ALso von SLI würde ich abraten, wegen Mikrorucklern, erhöte Wärmeabgabe, erhöter Stromverbrauch usw.
Außerdem ist mMn SLI bei ner 560ti sinnlos, weil die genau so schnell sind, wie ne 580 dann, also kannst dir gleich ne 580 kaufen, hast kein Problem mit der Wärme und der Stromverbrauch ist auch geringer.

Der i5 reicht zum spielen dicke aus, wenn dem die Luft ausgeht, reißt der i7 auch net mehr viel. Jedoch bei dem Budget kannst dne ruhig nehmen 

RAM ist ok, aber 8GB reichen dicke dicke aus.

SSD ist diese besser: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

CPU_kühler: Der Mugen 3 würd ich nicht nehmen,d a gibts bessere wie diesen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Wobei gesagt werden muss, dass solche Kühler netz verbaut werden von HWV.de wegen der beschädigungs gefahr.

Das Board reicht eig. auch: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

@DaMikexXxn



> Ich Verkaufe meinen Gaming PC !! den Musst du mal Gesehen haben !! EBAY: 666Redbull666


Sowas ist hier nicht erwünscht bzw. nicht erlaubt!

*2.1 Handel*
Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe und Wertanfragen sind nur   im Marktplatz gestattet. Links zu eBay&Co, die auf eigene Auktionen   verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum unerwünscht.  Eine  Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung  des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24  Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einsehbar.
Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die   Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken   eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur   ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt. 



LG Seeefe


----------



## ViP94 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ich täte ein stärkeres Netzteil nehmen.
Mit 580W ist das nach ein bisschen OC schon arg am Limit.


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Naaaajaaaaa... Also das NT würde für 4,5 noch locker reichen, mehr hast du schätze ich nicht vor... 5 wären auch noch drin, da brauchts nicht unbedingt ein stärkeres, wenn du auf nummer sehr sicher gehen willst nimmste n Seasonic X-660 (vorausgesetzt du hast das Geld für dieses wunderschöne Teil stecken) oder n 680W Straight Power

Außerdem: Ein 580 Watt Straight Power soll bei 2600K OC + GTX560ti schwächeln, aber das 430 Watt Pure Power (entnehme ich mal der Signatur) ist nicht am Limit? Verkehrte Welt? oO


----------



## BenHurd (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

ich glaube er meint 560 *SLI* deswegen das netzteil...


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

hi erstmal  

das teil brauch ich eigentlich  nur zum zocken und surfen, videobearbeitung etc. mach ich nie ^.^

das mit den ram ist so ne sache, zwischen 8gb und 16 gb liegt preislich ja kein sooo großer unterschied.. aber wenn ihr sagt dass 8gb mehr als ausreichen dann glaub  ich euch das mal 

bei den grakas nehm ich dann die nvidia 580, sli klingt ja nicht so vorteilhaft 

danke schon mal für die ganzen tipps!

noch ne frage: ist hardwareversand zu empfehlen? oder gibt es billigere alternativen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Als CPU kannst du den i5 2500k nehmen, der reicht zum Spielen, der i7 bringt da nicht so viele Vorteile als dass sich der Preis rechtfertigt.
8GB RAM reichen, mehr sind für einen Gaming Rechner nicht notwendig-
Hardwareversand ist OK, kauf dir die Asus DCII.


----------



## Lizz (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Mindfactory is ziemlich günstig


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



BenHurd schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint 560 *SLI* deswegen das netzteil...


 

Hoppala, vollkommen übersehen.
Dann auf jeden Fall eher so in der 750Watt-Region!

Wenn du jetzt eh ne GTX580 willst, reichen die 580 bzw. würde trotzdem etwas höher gehen. (650 - 680)
GTX 580 Von MSI, oder ASUS (Die Matrix ist auch wunderbar  )


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Neeeee mehr als 600W braucht man doch nicht für ne 580


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

hab jetzt 8 gb statt 16 gb genommen.

die 2 grakas hab ich raus und dafür die 580 gtx rein.

als motherboard nehm ich dann das asrock p67 pro 3.

die ssd festplatte hab ich gegen die crucial m4 128 gb getauscht. hier ne frage: reichen da 64 gb eigentlich nicht auch aus? auf der festplatte liegen dann ja nur die system-dateien oder?

als prozessor nehm ich dann den i5 2500k tray.

das gehäuse ist fast schon zu klein, muss mich da nochmal umgucken..

preislich lieg ich bei ca 1270 euro, muss mir jetzt noch überlegen ob ich wirklich ne 1tb festplatte und ne 128 gb ssd brauch.. die sind ja wirklich teuer zur zeit ^^

ist auf dem motherboard ne soundkarte verbaut? weil die wollte ich eigentlich nicht separat kaufen müssen..

reicht das netzteil?

ich schau mir die gleiche zusammenstellung nochmal auf mindfactory an


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Naja musst du wissen ob 64GB genug sind. Auf die SSD kannst alles draufpacken was du willst. Meistens ist Win dann drauf und so die wichtigsten Dateien mit denen man viel arbeitet.

Den Prozessor immer Boxed kaufen! Dann hast 2 Jahre länger Garantie. Wie siehts den mit dem Kühler aus? Willst immernoch den sehr teuern Nocuta? 

Welches Modell von der 580 nimmst den? Also welchen Hersteller? 

Auf dem Maijnboard ist OnBoard sound, der vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. ich benutze seit jahren sli und wenn ich diesen blödsin mit den "microrucklern" immer höre dann wundert es mich das ihr es immer noch nicht besser wisst. ist das der neid der besitzlosen? ausserdem haben 2x 560ti sehrwohl mehr leistung als 1x580, siehe futuremark! meine beiden 460gtx 1gb haben schon die leistung von 1x580! also hol dir ruhig ein sli sys. tuste dir wat gutes. nur das netzteil wäre dann zu klein. mfg.


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Hast du nicht noch eine alte Fetsplatte die du vorerst einbaust ? 
Sind immo wirklich viel zu teuer.
Mit der SSD das musst du selber wissen. Wenn es dir reicht Win und ein paar Programme auf die SSD zu machen dann nehm eine 64GB.
Aber wenn du mehr Platz benötigst dann nehm die Größere.
Bei deinem Budget sollte die 128GB Variante drin sein


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

jo das mit dem sli muss ich mir nochmal überlegen. isch schwanke immer noch zwischen 560ern im sli oder eine 580 gtx (von msi).

sollte ich einen anderen kühler nehmen meinst du?


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Mikroruckler nimmt jeder anders wahr. Ist doch schön das du sie anscheinend nicht bemerkst, vllt. bemerkt er sie aber. Fakt ist, sie sind vorhanden. 

Das mit der Geschwindigkeit stimmt, mein Fehler, aber trotzdem rate ich ab. 

2x Gtx560ti kosten ca. das gleiche wie ne 580. Außerdem hat man nen erhöten Stromverbrauch und ne etwas höhere Wärmeentwicklung.

Eig. braucht man ja garkeine 560ti x2 oder 580. Eine 560ti tuts auch  Wahrscheinlich wird die neue 600er Serie sparsamer und schneller, dann kannst das SLI-Sys auch einstecken.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

die neuen NV-treiber sind echt gut geworden was sli angeht. das war zu  zeiten von 8800gtx oder 7900gtx noch anders. aber die neuen NV-grakas  skalieren äusserst gut in den meisten spielen (es gibt immer mal ne  ausnahme) aber im allgemeinen ist sli inzwischen sehr ausgereift!


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

im moment tendiere ich eher zur 580 gtx twin frozr II, da ich bei sli nochmal mehr geld in das netzteil stecken müsste..

die 128 gb ssd tausche ich gegen ne 6gb version, hab eh nicht viele programme die ich brauche (standardprogs wie firefox, skype, vlc etc. und 2-3 spiele) und da reichen 64 gb..
die 1tb festplatte tausche ich gegen ne 500gb version von hitachi hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Hitachi DESKSTAR 7K1000.C 500GB, 16MB, SATA II, 8,9cm (3,5")

was ist also mit dem kühler? geht der nicht in ordnung?
und denkt ihr das gehäuse ist zu klein?


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Bääh, eine Hitachi Platte würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.   Besser eine Samsung Spinpoint oder WD Caviar Blue 

Welches Gehäuse willst Du denn nehmen?


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

CPU Kühler ist ok, Gehäuse denk ich auch.
Kuck doch einfach mal bei Caseking den Gehäusefinder an.
Vllt findest du ja ein anderes Case was dir gut gefällt


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Hitachi war halt billig 

Naja das Gehäuse will ich von Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory nehmen, da ich aus Italien bestelle will ich nicht mehrmals Versandkosten zahlen müssen^^


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Du kannst die die Gehäuse trotzdem bei Caseking anschauen und die dann woanders bestellen


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

ich kann sie mir auch direkt auf hardwareversand angucken 
tja  leute, mindfactory fällt wohl flach, die führen die crucial m4 nicht im sortiment.. :/


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Wieso nicht das Storm Enforcer?


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

war nur um mal zu gucken ob die maße passen würden, muss da noch genauer schauen (auch wegen gehäuselüfter). und es soll ja auch nach was aussehen


----------



## ViP94 (23. November 2011)

Nimm vom Prozzi auf jeden Fall die Boxed Version. 
In der aktuellen pcgh steht warum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Für Windows und 1-2 Games reichen 64GB. Wenn das Budget etwas knapp ist, nimm 64GB.
Wenns geht, würde ich die HDD erst mal weglassen und dann die 128GB SSD nehmen.


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

jo nehm ich auch, ist sogar billiger, keine ahnung wieso^^

als gehäuse würd ich eins von denen hier nehmen:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=49181&agid=631

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Storm Scout, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower SF465T1-BK, ATX, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteil

vom aussehen her würde ich zum letzten tendieren, aber die kleinen lüfter überzeugen mich nicht so richtig.. was meint ihr?


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

jo nehm ich auch, ist sogar billiger, keine ahnung wieso^^

als gehäuse würd ich eins von denen hier nehmen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Storm Scout, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower SF465T1-BK, ATX, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteil

vom aussehen her würde ich zum letzten tendieren, aber die kleinen lüfter überzeugen mich nicht so richtig.. was meint ihr?

edit: sry wegen doppelpost, blödes internet hier^^

ja ich streite gerade mit meinem gewissen, 128 gb wären vielleicht ratsamer


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Nim beim CPU Kühler den schon vorgeschlagenen Macho ;D Der Nocuta ist mMn zu teuer


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

Das Case ist zwar komisch aber wenn es dir gefällt 
Lüfter kann man auch tauschen notfalls


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

ich steh voll auf das teil 

aber da nochmal extra geld reinstecken für lüfter mag ich auch nicht, wenn ich schon was kaufe dann sollte es schon vollständig sein.. welches würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? 

ja gut den cpu-lüfter kann man tauschen, da hast du recht^^


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Sry, was schreib ich den da vom Nocuta?! 
Hast doch den Mugen 3 verlinkt 

Aber den kannst auch knicken, der Macho ist der goldene mittelweg


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Sry, was schreib ich den da vom Nocuta?!
> Hast doch den Mugen 3 verlinkt
> 
> Aber den kannst auch knicken, der Macho ist der goldene mittelweg


 
dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mir den pc von hardwareversand direkt zusammenbauen lasse. daher meine frage: was meintest du mit 





> Wobei gesagt werden muss, dass solche Kühler netz verbaut werden von HWV.de wegen der beschädigungs gefahr.


 ?


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

Man kann auch die Lüfter an Case tauschen meinte ich 
Die kosten nur 10 Euro oder so. 
Also nicht Grade teuer.


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

Hardwareversand baut den Kühler nicht ein wenn dieser zu schwer ist. 
Kann beim Transport passieren das der dann zum Beispiel abbricht und andere Bauteile beschädigt. 
Aber so ein Kühler installieren ist keine große Kunst.


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Itzel schrieb:


> Aber so ein Kühler installieren ist keine große Kunst.



Je nach Gehäuse ist aber ein erneuter Ausbau des Board erforderlich oder zumindest empfehlenswert. Und dann kannst Du die Kiste auch gleich ganz alleine zusammenschustern.


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

Das hab ich nicht bedacht. Mein Fehler


----------



## Ashton (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Mindfactory verbaut so ziemlich alle Kühler, falls da Bedarf besteht. Kostet aber auch 90 Euro der Zusammenbau.


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

ah ok!

schafft man das auch ohne handwerkliche fähigkeiten? ^^

und noch ne frage, die nichts mit dem rest zu tun hat: ich verkaufe meinen alten pc, daher wollte ich mal wissen was ich dafür verlangen kann. viele teile sind leider nicht mehr auf hwv vorhanden, daher kann ich nicht selber nachschauen.

das system:

2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2 CL 5, PC6400/800                                                                 



                                                                                                                                                                           ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX                                                                 



                                                                                                                                                                           Club 3D HD4870 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4870, PCI-Express                                                                 



                                                                                                                                                                           Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade (CM690) ohne Netzteil schwarz                                                                 



                                                                                                                                                                           Cooler Master M520, modular, 520W                                                                 



                                                                                                                                                                           Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit                                                                 



                                                                                                                                                                           LG GDR - H20N S-ATA schwarz bare                                                                 



                                                                                                                                                                           LG GH20N bare schwarz                                                                 




                                                                                                                                                                           Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB                                                                 


hab vor 3 jahren ca 900 euro dafür gezahlt. wäre echt nett wenn da jemand ne 
einschätzung geben könnte


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Wert Schätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz Bereich des Forums gestattet.


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Mindfactory verbaut so ziemlich alle Kühler, falls da Bedarf besteht. Kostet aber auch 90 Euro der Zusammenbau.


 
mindfactory führt aber leider bestimmte artikel nicht, daher muss ich wohl auf hwv bestellen :/


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

Ich fürchte ein Wertschätzung ist hier im Forum verboten. Gibt ein extra Bereich dafür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



offspringer schrieb:


> hab vor 3 jahren ca 900 euro dafür gezahlt. wäre echt nett wenn da jemand ne
> einschätzung geben könnte


 
250€ bis 300€, mehr nicht.


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Wert Schätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz Bereich des Forums gestattet.


 
mein fehler, wusste ich nicht. sorry!


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 250€ bis 300€, mehr nicht.



Pööööhser Pursche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Pööööhser Pursche.


 
Mehr Infos (nach dem Wieso) gibts auch nicht, aber da der Thread ja nicht mit dem Ziel eröffnet wurde den Marktplatz zu umgehen, lasse ich diese Infos mal raus.


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 250€ bis 300€, mehr nicht.



ja sowas in der art hab ich mir vorgestellt^^ dann komm ich wnigstens unter die 1000 euro beim neuen rechner. 

ok, das system steht dann, ich muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich das mit dem lüfter löse^^

ich liste nochmal alles auf, falls es noch verbesserungsvorschläge gibt:

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W 

 
 
 
 
 LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz 

 
​ 
 
 
 CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil 
 
​ 
 
​ 
 ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX 

 
 
 
​ 
 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 

 
 
 
​ 
 MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II, 1536MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 

 
 
 
 
 Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 

 
 
 
 
 Thermalright HR-02 Macho 

 
​ 
 

 Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") 

 
 
 
 
 Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)


----------



## Ashton (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



offspringer schrieb:


> mindfactory führt aber leider bestimmte artikel nicht, daher muss ich wohl auf hwv bestellen :/


Welche Artikel wären das? Wir finden hier ganz sicher gleichwertigen Ersatz! 
Zumal die Auswahl bei Mindfactory größer ist und nur die fehlende m4 nervt. 
Aber eine SSD einbauen ist auch keine große Kunst.


----------



## Itzel (23. November 2011)

Jap  passt Denk ich. 
Der cm Storm hat ja ne große aussparung wo die backplate hinkommt. 
Dann kannst du notfalls den Kühler selbst montieren.


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Wenn Du auf Kabelmanagment verzichten kannst, kannst Du auch ein aktuelleres und effizienteres hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold nehmen. Das Straight E8 ist aber auch OK.

Für das Gehäuse brauchst Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Header, sonst kannst du die Front-USB 3 Anschlüsse des Gehäuses nicht nutzen! Also z.B. ein hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Rest:


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Welche Artikel wären das? Wir finden hier ganz sicher gleichwertigen Ersatz!
> Zumal die Auswahl bei Mindfactory größer ist und nur die fehlende m4 nervt.
> Aber eine SSD einbauen ist auch keine große Kunst.


 
ja die m4 fehlt halt, und wenn es die beste auf dem markt ist will ich die auch haben 



> Jap  passt Denk ich.
> Der cm Storm hat ja ne große aussparung wo die backplate hinkommt.
> Dann kannst du notfalls den Kühler selbst montieren.



super, dann werd ich mich mal selbst ranwagen ^^




> Wenn Du auf Kabelmanagment verzichten kannst, kannst Du auch ein aktuelleres und effizienteres hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold nehmen. Das Straight E8 ist aber auch OK.
> 
> Für das Gehäuse brauchst Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Header, sonst  kannst du die Front-USB 3 Anschlüsse des Gehäuses nicht nutzen! Also  z.B. ein hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
> 
> Rest:



das von dir verlinkte netzteil hat aber nur 500W und nicht 580 oder?
und ist das motherboard das du mir verlinkt hast gleichwertig mit meinem, nur mit den front-usb-anschlüssen?


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht auch aus  Außerdem hat das Straight E8 580 nur einen 8pin PCIe-Stromstecker, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die MSI GTX580 2 davon braucht. Da müsstest Du dann mit Adaptern arbeiten, irgendwie doof.  Das Straight e9 500 hätte 2x 8pin Stromanschlüsse.

Das Board ist prima, und Du kannst die USB3 Anschlüsse nutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Nimm das E9 CM580, ist moderner.


----------



## offspringer (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

ok, hab die 2 änderungen vorgenommen und bin auf 1290 euro.

ich hoffe, ich habe somit ein topaktuelles system und muss mich ein paar jahre lang nicht ums nachrüsten kümmern, was meint ihr?^^

jedenfalls ein dickes fettes dankeschön an euch alle, ihr habt mir wirklich weitergeholfen! super community hier, muss man schon sagen


----------



## Softy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Jup, dann sieht das Ganze sehr gut aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



offspringer schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich habe somit ein topaktuelles system und muss mich ein paar jahre lang nicht ums nachrüsten kümmern, was meint ihr?^^


 
Schon Morgen kann es zu langsam sein.


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon Morgen kann es zu langsam sein.



naja, fürs gaming hoffe ich wohl nicht^^ und videos rendern etc. mach ich eh nicht..

hab jetzt mal ne nacht drüber geschlafen und bin eigentlich recht überzeugt vom system.. nur das mit der grafikkarte lässt mir keine ruhe.. 1 mal 580 gtx oder 2 mal 560 gtx im sli-modus... hmmmmm was meint ihr?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Auf jeden Fall eine GTX580. Neben weniger Stromverbrauch, Abwärme etc. hast Du auch keine Gefahr von Mikrorucklern, und ersparst Dir Ärger mit Treibereinstellungen / -profilen. Auch dürften die minimum fps mit einer GTX580 in vielen Spielen mit einer GTX580 höher sein, als mit 2 GTX560 Ti.  Die average und max. fps sind ja eh uninteressant, nach flüssig kommt überflüssig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Softy schrieb:


> mit einer GTX580 in vielen Spielen mit einer GTX580 höher sein


 
Trink erst mal einen Kaffee.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trink erst mal einen Kaffee.


 
Oh. Na, Du weißt ja, ich bin im Moment emotional verwirrt.   Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ja ich weiß, die Weiber, man kriegt sie nicht aus dem Kopf. 

Daher -->


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Da hilft wohl eher, kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ok, dann bleib ich bei der 580GTX. 

Um noch etwas einzusparen könnte ich eine kleinere Festplatte nehmen, anstatt die 1Tb Samsung Spinpoint zu 140 €.

Kennt ihr ne gute 500 Gb HDD zu nem schönen Preis? Muss auch keine super-schnelle sein, werd ich eh nur für Filme und Musik brauchen nachdem ich Spiele und Programme auf der SSD laufen lasse..


----------



## -angeldust- (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Also die Samsung Spin Point 1TB ist wirklich ne gute Wahl!
Leider zur Zeit sehr teuer.
Hast Du nicht ne andere alte HHD?
Dann kauf Dir doch die Samsung später!
Der Preis hier war ja schon auf über 180,-- EUR, kommt also schon zurück.

Aber hey, tolle Zusammenstellung haste da!!!


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Dankeschön  Das mit der alten HD ist leider so ne Sache, meinen alten PC verkauf ich ja weiter.. Muss halt mal wegen ner gebrauchten HD gucken


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Eine Sache frag ich mich noch:

sollte ich bei den RAM nicht lieber welche mit 1600er-Taktung nehmen statt hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9?


----------



## -angeldust- (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Nein!
Der Unterschied zwischen 1600 und 1333 ist sowas von gering, wirst Du nicht merken!


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Du kannst die Spinpoint F3 mit 500 GB nehmen, oder eine WD Caviar Blue 500.

Schnellerer RAM bringt so gut wie nichts, bei Spielen magere 1-2% Mehrleistung. Außerdem müsstest Du auf die RAM Spannung achten, die sollte nicht höher sein als 1,5 Volt ± 5%. Der hier wäre ok:  Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ne ok dann lass ich die 1333er drin 

Als HD nehm ich dann die 500Gb Spinpoint, so spar ich 40 € und 500Gb reichen eigentlich auch.

Also meint ihr ich kann mir diesem System Spiele wie Battlefield 3, TES: Skyrim etc. ohne Schwierigkeiten auf max. Details mit 1600x1200 Auflösung spielen, ja?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ja, das geht ohne Probleme.  Ich spiele Skyrim auf ultra Settings und FullHD mit einer (übertakteten) HD5850.  BF3 wird ebenfalls auf ultra-Settings problemlos laufen.


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Super 

Sry falls ich mit meinen ganzen Fragen nerve, aber ich hänge wirklich sehr an meinem Geld und wenn ich es schon ausgebe, will ich was Gutes dafür haben 

Mit wurde ja ein anderes Motherboard empfohlen, um die Front-USB-Anschlüsse benutzen zu können. Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich doch dieses Gehäuse nehme?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteilhttp://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=18603&agid=631


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Das Gehäuse kenne ich nicht, aber 80mm Lüfter finde ich schonmal nicht prickelnd und zeitgemäß. 

Das Gehäuse hat laut hardwareversand.de 2x USB2 vorne, da brauchst Du also keinen internen USB3-Header. Das Asrock Pro3 würde da also ausreichen.


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ah ok. Ja eben, die Lüfter sind recht klein und ich hätte halt nur USB 2.0 anstatt USB 3.0... Aber es wäre weitaus stylischer


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

So ein Plastik-Transformer wäre nicht mein Geschmack, aber wenn es Dir gefällt, schlag zu.  Ich weiß aber nichts über die maximale Grafikkartenlänge und CPU-Kühlerhöhe bei dem Case.


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ja, der Kühler ist eben ein Riesenbrocken, hab mir den jetzt mal genauer angeschaut und bin erschrocken, der wiegt ja fast 1kg


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Das ist ja noch gar nichts : be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der wiegt über 1,5 kg.


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso der nicht vor dem Versand montiert wird^^ Ich hoffe ich krieg den Einbau hin..

Aber so wie der aussieht, bringt er ja einiges an Kühlleistung.. Da müsste mit OC doch einiges zu machen sein schätze ich mal, oder?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ja, so 4,5GHz sind da schon drin. Mit dem Alpenföhn K2 komme ich auf 5 GHz.  Auch wenn dann schon mal die Bodenplatte vom Kühler schmilzt.


----------



## offspringer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

 hab mich noch nie mit OC beschäftigt, muss da wohl noch einige Guides lesen, bevor ich irgendwas falsch mache 

Ok, dann würde ich sagen: das System steht!

Nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle! 

Pics folgen, sobald alles geliefert wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Auch wenn dann schon mal die Bodenplatte vom Kühler schmilzt.



Dann musst du mal aufhören, beim Benchen immer den Dödel daran zu reiben, weil die CPU so geil abgeht.


----------



## IngloriousBen (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Bringt ihn nich auf solche Ideen... xDD


----------



## Softy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal aufhören, beim Benchen immer den Dödel daran zu reiben, weil die CPU so geil abgeht.



Schließ mal nicht immer von Dir auf andere.


----------



## offspringer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ich bins nochmal ^^

Gibt es irgendwo nen nützlichen Guide zum Übertakten vom i5 2500k? Hab auf die Schnelle nix gefunden..

Und die Graka kann ich nicht weiter übertakten, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Softy (25. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Hier wäre ein gutes How-to für den Anfang^^: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html

Die Grafikkarte kannst Du schon noch z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner übertakten.


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Bei der Zusammenstellung vermisse ich Angaben zum geplanten Soundsystem. Was nützt die beste Grafik, wenn die Athmosphäre nicht rüberkommt, weil man schlechte Boxen nutzt?


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Madz schrieb:


> Bei der Zusammenstellung vermisse ich Angaben zum geplanten Soundsystem. Was nützt die beste Grafik, wenn die Athmosphäre nicht rüberkommt, weil man schlechte Boxen nutzt?


 

Wie schon erwähnt, auf Sound lege ich keinen großen Wert, hab eh keine Boxen sondern nur ein Headset ^.^


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Wieder einmal ein User, der nicht die leiseste Ahnung hat, was ihm entgeht.


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Naja, unterschiedliche Leute haben halt unterschiedliche Prioritäten  Ich persönlich habe keine Lust Hunderte von Euro in irgendwelche Dolby Surround-Anlagen zu stecken, nur um dann ein bisschen besseren Klang zu haben. Da sind mir andere Faktoren, wie z.B. Grafik weitaus wichtiger.

Aber jeder wie es ihm beliebt


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



> nur um dann ein bisschen besseren Klang zu haben


Ein _*bisschen*_?!?! Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Beispielsweise dachte ich vor 10 Jahren niemals, daß ich mal so "bescheuert" wäre, 1500€ für ein 2.0 auszugeben. Wenn man sich aber mal umhört, merkt man schnell, was man dafür bekommt.


Darf ich fragen, welches Headset du hast?


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Irgendein No-Name-Produkt, mir waren beim Kauf vor allem die gepolsterten Hörmuscheln wichtig


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ok, hast du nach dem Rechnerkauf noch 50€ übrig? Dafür habe ich nämlich eine Kombination aus Soundkarte, Kopfhörer und Mikro, die für dich eine Offenbarung sein wird.


----------



## dj*viper (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Madz schrieb:


> Ein _*bisschen*_?!?! Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Beispielsweise dachte ich vor 10 Jahren niemals, daß ich mal so "bescheuert" wäre, 1500€ wäre ein 2.0 auszugeben. Wenn man sich aber mal umhört, merkt man schnell, was man dafür bekommt.
> 
> 
> Darf ich fragen, welches Headset du hast?


 das kann ich unterschreiben! erst mit vernünftigem sound macht es richtig spaß.


----------



## Softy (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Madz schrieb:


> Ok, hast du nach dem Rechnerkauf noch 50€ übrig? Dafür habe ich nämlich eine Kombination aus Soundkarte, Kopfhörer und Mikro, die für dich eine Offenbarung sein wird.



Die Kombination würde mich mal interessieren.  Oder hast Du bei den 50€ eine Null vergessen?


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Madz schrieb:


> Ok, hast du nach dem Rechnerkauf noch 50€ übrig? Dafür habe ich nämlich eine Kombination aus Soundkarte, Kopfhörer und Mikro, die für dich eine Offenbarung sein wird.


 
50 Euro kommen mir auch etwas wenig vor


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Nein,  habe ich nicht. Mehr Infos heute Abend , wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.


----------



## Lizz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Jaaaaaaa jetzt wollt ich auch wissen was man da aus 50euro rausholen kann! xD


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Er wills spannend machen


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

[User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx

zusammen mit einer Asus xonar dg une einem Zalman Mikro besser als Jedes Headset fuer 50€.


----------



## Lizz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Scheint doch was drauf zu haben das ding, aber da bleib ich lieber bei nem "normalen" Headset, einfach weil es praktischer ist :p


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Als Mikro kann man aein AntLion Audio ModMic | The Attachable Boom Microphone For Headsets nehmen. Headsets sind immer und grundsaetzlich total ueberteuert. Ich wuerde mir nie wieder eins kaufen.


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Wäre sicherlich ne Überlegung wert, wenn man sich eh ein neues Teil zulegen will. Da mein Headset aber noch top funktioniert, obwohl es schon 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, bleib ich wohl dabei (mein Pc hat eh schon genung gekostet  ).

Ich werde sowieso nie verstehen, wieso manche Leute so viel Wert auf Sound legen. Wenn ich im Mediamarkt Hifi-Anlagen sehe, die preislich in die Tausende gehen und trotzdem gekauft werden, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber jeder kann mit seinem Geld ja machen, was er will


----------



## Lizz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

naja... ich scheine wohl nicht so der gute Hörer zu sein, da mir mein 15€ Headset sehr gut gefällt. Hatte zwischenzeitlich diverse andere Probiert, aber keines hat mich so sehr überzeugt (sei es der Komfort, Sound oder Handhabung). Dazu kommt noch das viele zB. über TS³ sagen, das die mich verdammt gut hören damit, bei anderen war es anscheinend schlechter.
Grundsätzlich höre ich neben Spielen immer Musik. Keine Playlist, da ich so viel höre, das ich keine Lust hätte immer wieder was neues zu suchen, aber zum glück gibt es Internet Radio (ohne könnte ich garnicht mehr).


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Offtopic: welche guten Streams kannst du da empfehlen? Kenne eigentlich nur technobaseFM und ö3..


----------



## Lizz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ich hör nur Black beats fm


----------



## offspringer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Näääh, HipHop geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Airboume (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so muss das aussehen


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



offspringer schrieb:


> W
> Ich werde sowieso nie verstehen, wieso manche Leute so viel Wert auf Sound legen. Wenn ich im Mediamarkt Hifi-Anlagen sehe, die preislich in die Tausende gehen und trotzdem gekauft werden, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber jeder kann mit seinem Geld ja machen, was er will


 Frage: Wie lange wirst du deinen 1400€ Rechner nutzen und alles damit spielen können, ohne Abstriche zu machen?


----------



## offspringer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

1-2 Jahre ohne Abstriche würde ich schätzen. 4-5 Jahre bis ich aufrüsten muss, um überhaupt noch mithalten zu können. Aber ein komplettes Rechner-System kann man nicht mit einer Sound-Anlage vergleichen


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Doch, man kann. Ich kenne Leuze, die ihre Lautsprecher schon seiz 26 Kahren nitzen un die noch einwandfrei funktionieren. Meine Anlahe wird sicher auch ihre 20 Jahte mitmachem.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Vorraussetzung dafür wäre aber, dass die Medien gleich bleiben bei Deiner Anlage.
Oder redest Du nur von Boxen???
Ich meine, ich glaube nmicht, dass es in 20 Jahren noch CDs geben wird.
Und eine heute gekaufte CD wird in 20 Jahren nicht mehr laufen weil defekt....9


----------



## offspringer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Naja und vor allem bestimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht die Laufzeit eines Objektes seinen Wert, sondern seine Verwendung. Da kann eine Anlage auch ein Leben lang halten, mir ist sie das Geld trotzdem nicht wert, da ich eh schon ein Headset zwecks Teamspeak, Skype etc. besitze und auch nicht glaube, dass der Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Headset und Soundanlage den Anschaffungspreis rechtfertigen würde. jm2c


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ein guter Sound bringt imo schon ein ganz neuartiges Spielgefühl.  Aber ich kann jeden verstehen, der jetzt nicht so audiophil ist.  Ich war auch lange der Meinung.  Aber wenn möglich, würde ich es mal ausprobieren, bei einem Kumpel oder so.


----------



## Lizz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Persönlich habe ich das Problem das mir die dicken Kopfhörer einfach missfallen. Ich finde sie einfach unangenehm, deswegen bleib ich bei den Headsets, die nur über die Ohren gehen. Dazu kommt das ich meine Umgebung schon noch wahrnehmen möchte. Sei es das Telefon oder Freundin. Wenn ich nur mal kurz an PC will und dann wieder raus, dann ist bei den großen dingern gleich meine Frisur im /("!!"$


----------



## dj*viper (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

oder mal in größere elektronik shops reingehen und sich das im proberaum anhören. so hab ich das früher auch gemacht. und als ich gänsehaut bekommen habe, war ich von dem gefühl überwältigt. könnte heute nieeeeee mehr ohne geilen sound leben.

music4life


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Die sxhlechte Qualitaet der Gamerheadsets rechtfertigt nicht den total ueberteuerten Pries. Dagegen zaubert mir meime Anlage und meine Kopfhoerer jeden Tag ein Laechelns aufs Gesicht, weil sich ales wie real anhoert.

Musik gehoert fuer mich zur Lebensqualitaet. Szell dir vor, du koenntest nicht hoere, sondern nur sehen. Was waere das Leben ohme Ton. Genauso aehnlich ost e bei Spielen oder Filmem. Der Tonacht einen Film oder ein Spiel erst fesselnd, zieht dich im seinen Bann. Stell dir das beste Spiel ohne Ton vor.. Ein Unding.


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Lizz schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich das Problem das mir die dicken Kopfhörer einfach missfallen.


 
Jup, ich habe so ziemlichen den hässlichsten KH, den AKG K530. Das beste ist aber, dass da seitlich "designed in Austria" oder so drauf steht. Die Ösis...  



Lizz schrieb:


> Ich finde sie einfach unangenehm, deswegen bleib ich bei den Headsets, die nur über die Ohren gehen.


 
Deswegen vorher unbedingt mal in einem Laden probetragen und natürlich -hören. 



Lizz schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das ich meine Umgebung schon noch wahrnehmen möchte. Sei es das Telefon oder Freundin.


 
Ich nicht. 



Lizz schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, das wenn ich nur mal kurz an PC will und dann wieder raus, dann ist bei den großen dingern gleich meine Frisur im /("!!"$


 
Die rosa Fön-Frisur macht bestimmt viel Arbeit.


----------



## Lizz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Die rosa Fön-Frisur macht bestimmt viel Arbeit.



Ja ich will meinem Avatar so ähnlich wie möglich sein 


Aber deine KH find ich jetzt vom äußerlichen garnicht so hässlich.
Manchmal wünsch ich mir ja schon mehr besseren Sound, aber z.B. MM, Saturn und Co. hat ja nicht alles da. Ich würd da dann auch mehr investieren, wenns sein muss, aber ich bezweifle das mir überhaupt eines vom Komfort her gefallen wird.


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Lizz schrieb:


> Manchmal wünsch ich mir ja schon mehr besseren Sound, aber z.B. MM, Saturn und Co. hat ja nicht alles da. Ich würd da dann auch mehr investieren, wenns sein muss, aber ich bezweifle das mir überhaupt eines vom Komfort her gefallen wird.



Frag mal madz, der sucht für Dich bestimmt einen Hifi-Schuppen oder so in Deiner Nähe. 

Bei mir ist es halt so, dass erst guter Sound beim Spielen das "mittendrin-statt-nur-dabei"-Gefühl erzeugt.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Lizz schrieb:


> Ja ich will meinem Avatar so ähnlich wie möglich sein


 

Ich sags ja, und bleachen der Zähne gehört auch dazu.

Zum Thema tragen der Kopfhörer:
Du kannst ja den Bügel auch weit nach hinten machen, zb. auf den Nacken so bleiben die Haare schön!
ist halt nicht so komfortabel dann.... 
Ich nutze das Headset, weil ich, wie Softy, damit dann mal abzuschalten kann und gerade deswegen nix von der Umwelt mitbekommen möchte, zumindest für einen begrenzten Zeitraum.
Immo ist dsas nicht so einfach.
Habe meißt eine Muschel auf dem Ohr, das andere Ohr muss freibleiben.
Ist kein schönens Spielgefühl dann...
Aber das ist auch nur für nen begrenzten Zeitraum....


----------



## offspringer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ich sags mal so: wenn ich mal etwas finanziellen Spielraum habe, kann man ja nochmal drüber reden. Ganz oben auf meiner Prioritätsliste stehts aber nicht ^.^

Vor allem würde ich eh auf KH gehen, da ich in der Wohnung keine Boxen verwenden kann/will..


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Du koenntest ja erst einmal mal mit dem Superlux anfangen. Die 20€ inkl. Versand bringen dich nicht um.


----------



## offspringer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Reicht da auch ne Onboard-Soundkarte?
Und das Teil hat ja leider kein Micro.. Außerdem wohn ich in Italien, da werden es schnell mal 20 Euro + 30 Euro Versand


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Ja, reicht, aber lies mal hier:



Frzn schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir dieses Wochenende den 681er  zugelegt, sowie die Xonar DG. Hab dann rein aus Interesse den KH mit  Onboard und SK getestet und der Unterschied war (meiner Meinung nach)  sehr groß. Der Sound ist klarer und ist einfach "besser" (lässt sich  immer schwer in Worte fassen, find ich). Auf jeden Fall eine gute  Investition, vor allem gegenüber meines Fatality Headsets, jetzt merk  ich erst wie wenig Qualität man da für zu hohe Kosten bekommt .
> Ich  zocke auch sehr viel mit dem Superlux und bin sehr zufrieden. Ortung  der Gegner ist super (Shooter) und es macht einfach mit besserem Sound  gleich viel mehr Spaß zu Zocken



Dabei muss ich aber sagen, daß der Superlux bei weitem nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Für das Geld und darüber ein P/L Hammer.


----------



## offspringer (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Nabend!

Heute ist mein Pc eingetroffen 

Nun habe ich 2 schnelle Fragen:

1) Den Macho bau ich vorerst nicht ein, ich warte ein paar Tage, dann kann mir ein Freund beim Einbau helfen, ich trau mir das nicht zu. HWV hat inzwischen den Original-CPU-Lüfter drangebaut. Kann ich den Pc in der Zwischenzeit schon problemlos benutzen? OC will ich eh noch nicht machen.

2) Bei den Treibern hat MSI auch einen Afterburner mitgeliefert. Wozu ist der gut und ist es ratsam ihn zu installieren?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Der MSi Afterburner ist ein Tool zum einfachen übertakten aller Grafikkarten.


----------



## Ashton (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Solange du nicht Übertaktest reicht der Boxed aus, wenn er montiert wurde.


----------



## offspringer (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Super dankeschön


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Hast du jetzt eigentlich den Superlux und Soundkarte dazu bestellt?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Wenn Du die Grafikkarte übertaktest, ist die Garantie aber (offiziell ) Essig!


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

 als ob das auffallen würde, solange man die Karte nicht mechanisch beschädigt.


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*



Madz schrieb:


> als ob das auffallen würde, solange man die Karte nicht mechanisch beschädigt.


 
Nö, nix Wayne  Wenn die Graka abraucht, reicht schon der Verdacht der Herstellers aus, dass übertaktet wurde, um einen Umtausch abzulehnen, und dann stehst Du schön blöd da. Denn dann musst Du nachweisen, dass nicht übertaktet wurde, und das ist (so gut wie) unmöglich. Daher: OC = Garantieverlust. Ende


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Also mir sind in den letzten 10 Jahren zwei Karten abgeraucht, beide gingen durch die RMA, beide waren bis zum Anschlag übertaktet UND der Kühler war gewechselt.


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Imo sollte man, wenn man das Risiko eingeht, Hardware außerhalb der Spezifikationen zu betreiben,  so ehrlich und anständig sein, und die Suppe auslöffeln, anstatt die Garantie auf Kosten anderer in Anspruch zu nehmen. JM2C


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Dazu sage ich nur "Versuch macht klug".


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Wie jetzt, ich dachte immer die müssen mir nachweisen, das ich die Karte übertacktet habe.
Das geht ja nicht, oder doch?
Vonm daher hab ich mir nie Gedanken über die Garantie gemacht.
Ist dem wirklich so, dass ich nachweisen muss, dass ich die karte NICHT übertacktet hatte?
Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## offspringer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC ~1400 €*

Soundkarte und KH hab ich noch nicht bestellt, muss da erst nen Lieferanten in Italien finden (kein Bock auf hohe Versandkosten^^).

Hab gestern Windows draufgehauen, die zweite Festplatte formatiert und eingebunden und einige Programme installiert. Lief auch alles wunderbar, bis ich den PC neustarten musste und beim Booten plötzlich der Fehler "Boot Mgr not found. Press ctrl + alt + del to restart." auftauchte.

Hab Windows nochmal neu installiert und hoffe, dass jetzt alles läuft


----------

